# Dog music video



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I thought that was so cool, so I posted it a couple weeks ago 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/favorite-links-books-videos/142945-ok-go-rescues.html


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting.


----------

